# Nice outlet lol



## scottieboy469 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

scottieboy469 said:


> View attachment 36609


You don't see those too often..:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You can still buy them at Home Cheapo and Blow's.


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

I have one of those. Note the nice little snap in covers over the mounting screws.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> You don't see those too often..:laughing:


I've seen those in older homes, when I still did TV repair. 
I don't think, they were original.
IIRC, Monowatt brand.


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

I have seen a triplex type in 1 home built about the 1950's. I never saw a quinplex type like this.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

jmellc said:


> I have seen a triplex type in 1 home built about the 1950's. I never saw a quinplex type like this.


The Sierra triplex was popular in the mid-to later 50's. They also made a model, that was made for switched receptacle application. One of the three receptacles had a red dot. 
They also made a duplex 5-15, grounding type, that used the same plate.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

480sparky said:


> You can still buy them at Home Cheapo and Blow's.


Where is the plate for that?:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> Where is the plate for that?:whistling2::laughing:


And the box! :laughing:


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> And the box! :laughing:


 
Why waste money on a box ?

still works ok dont it ?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Dude! I'd clepto that.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Chrisibew440 said:


> Dude! I'd clepto that.


Dude... that goes without saying. We're electricians. We clepto everything.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

My first house was built in 1928 an had those in every room. Just one per room.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I thought they were H&H brand.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

scottieboy469 said:


> View attachment 36609


That is a fancy looking cord cap and it matches the receptacle well.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

btharmy said:


> My first house was built in 1928 an had those in every room. Just one per room.


I don't think those were originally installed. Someone must've changed them, because there was just one receptacle per room.
That home was originally wired for electricity.
I lived in two homes, that were wired for electricity, years after the home was built. These homes were wired in the mid-20's, using the old BX.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

480sparky said:


> You can still buy them at Home Cheapo and Blow's.


Is that photoshopped? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Is that photoshopped?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


You'd think it was a device that came out of an earlier type outlet strip, the metal cases ones, with the circuit breaker and on-off switch. 
Those strips proved that back-stabbed connections are no good for heavy current applications.


----------

